# GenHeal HGH



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone used this HGH any feedback most welcome


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

sposed to be pharma grade...alot cheaper though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

What dose of kits/vials does it come in?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

individually boxed vials of 10iu


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HAWKUS said:


> individually boxed vials of 10iu


They are not pharma then......


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

so this any good or is a just a genric?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I think they definitely exist made by Shanghai United Cell Biotechnology co. which is legit pharma company.and they do make in 10iu vials.

http://english.unitedbiotech.com.cn/en/EnProduct-gh-general.asp

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=22745920


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

so has anyone used these, just after some feedback if any good?


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I been on these now for a week all ok, but last shot wasn't good.

It's been 1 day since shot and site is red, sore & swollen hurts if I touch it and area is hot. I going to see how the days goes if it goes down.

If it doesn't what shall I do, also why has this happen, I don't think it can be the hgh as all the other shots have been ok, just slight pain?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is not GH mate not if it causes that reaction......i still stand by my comment that it is not pharma and this reaction would certainly back that up


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> that is not GH mate not if it causes that reaction......i still stand by my comment that it is not pharma and this reaction would certainly back that up


Sounds little like what we were talking about....


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

best stop talking it I guess...will the soreness go away?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

acer72 said:


> best stop talking it I guess...will the soreness go away?


at some point it will when that will be no one can tell you


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok thanks most welcome


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Three things that I don't think are debatable is that Shanghai United Cell Biotechnology Co is a fully legitimate licensed pharma company and they do make a rHGH called Genheal and it does come in 10iu vial(amongst other sizes).

Whether or not you got the legit product or fakes is another matter.

The Chinese will copy everything.


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

The redness and sorness all started when I started to pinch the skin when jabbing. Normally I don't pinch skin in the stomach and just jab into fatty area? Or I could add more water?


----------

